# 2002 Outback 28Bhs



## NS_Bluenoser (Jun 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if you can adjust the slide on a 2002 Outback 28BHS? I noticed that the left side has dropped about an inch. Its evident because the decals on the slide and trailer no longer line up. If it can be adjusted I will take it to the local dealer and have it done there. If it can be adjusted, what is a reasonable amount of time to do it?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

NS_Bluenoser said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can adjust the slide on a 2002 Outback 28BHS? I noticed that the left side has dropped about an inch. Its evident because the decals on the slide and trailer no longer line up. If it can be adjusted I will take it to the local dealer and have it done there. If it can be adjusted, what is a reasonable amount of time to do it?
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


The slides have adjustments for all directions, assuming the structure is sound. You would need the manual to try to do it yourself, or you could take it to someone experienced with the process. No idea what it would cost.

Doug


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I believe that I have the directions on how to adjust the slide on my 2004 28BHS. I'll see if I can find them, scan them and post.

EDIT: Here are the adjustment instructions from the manual


----------



## NS_Bluenoser (Jun 14, 2010)

This is great, thanks Chris!


----------

